

Ask HN: what obstacles does your startup face? - adrianwaj

Any obstacles you're having trouble with and how can you overcome them? What do you need?
======
maxbrown
Marketing! Still trying to drum up some traffic... just a side project though
:)

------
adrianwaj
I'm wondering about if and how soon we'll need to scale post-launch.

